

Show HN: Self-destructing Tweets - mittermayr
http://daytweet.com
I made this in about 2 hours and live-streamed it to a bunch of people on Twitch. I have a very basic &#x27;framework&#x27; to get smaller projects like these up and running quickly:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;mittermayr&#x2F;instantpuma<p>Would be interested to see other ideas to add to that.<p>Runs on NGINX&#x2F;PUMA&#x2F;RUBY&#x2F;SINATRA&#x2F;ERB
======
mittermayr
I made this in about 2 hours and live-streamed it to a bunch of people on
Twitch to demonstrate that not every project needs to be a week-long
endeavour. I have a very basic 'framework' to get smaller projects like these
up and running quickly:

[https://github.com/mittermayr/instantpuma](https://github.com/mittermayr/instantpuma)

Would be interesting to see other ideas you guys might think make sense to add
to that.

Runs on NGINX/PUMA/RUBY/SINATRA/ERB

